# What do you guys think of this? :P



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

It took hours to make this, but it's a pity it's too large to use as a sig... Oh well show off time!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Lmao thats quality!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey thanks!


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I though mario was going to win. Great sig


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

a couple of words
awesome a saurus rex


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, i really appreciate it! Oh and ThePinkOne, when you set your avatar did you set the dimensions at 100 by 140? It looks compressed.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 16, 2008)

That looks great. I can't photoshop :S


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe,that's great.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe, thanks! Here's something else i did while i was bored.


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments, i really appreciate it! Oh and ThePinkOne, when you set your avatar did you set the dimensions at 100 by 140? It looks compressed.


I set it to 100X100. When you made it the ava was 4kb over size. Made it to 100X 140 now. I took a little part of the bottom of the ava because of the size before


----------



## Myke (Nov 16, 2008)

super cool =)


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

at first i was like... what a noob

then

wow! that must have taken forever and a un noob


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2008)

It's spelled Onett.


----------



## Fusion (Nov 28, 2008)

Its not that big for a sig, so i say dont waste it - use it.


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2008)

Fusion said:
			
		

> Its not that big for a sig, so i say dont waste it - use it.


It's too big. (GBAtemp has a limit on avatar and sig sizes. I believe currently is 80KB size, and that's pooling sig and avatar.)


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha, that was awesome.


----------

